

World's Fastest Random Number Generator from 'Sounds of Silence' - yogrish
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120413161235.htm

======
tzs
Here's the researcher's site:
<http://photonics.anu.edu.au/qoptics/Research/qrng.php>

They link to their paper there, but the link is to a journal with a paywall.
Here's a free copy of their paper: <http://arxiv.org/abs/1107.4438>

------
rheide
"Moreover, anyone who downloaded live random numbers from the ANU website will
get a fresh and unique sequence of numbers that is different from all other
users." - that doesn't sound very random..

~~~
shasta
They mean with probability 1.

------
pragone
I got a little bored and wanted to play around in various languages, so I'm
writing a scraper for this: <https://github.com/pcragone/anurandom>

------
J3L2404
Although it's not clear from the article it appears to be not so much
listening to vacuum noise as reading how the known resonant frequencies are
being damped by quantum fluctuations.

